# Help needed...Kalamazoo G Scale trains???



## mkwelbornjr (Jun 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any good pics of various Kalamazoo offerings? It is really hard to research their products and any help would be appreciated. I am interested in them as they are one of few who made trains here in the USA.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Check Ebay or Amazon for used Walthers catalogs, I have a 1989 and 1990 catalog and they have a wide product range listed therein. You should be able to pick one of these up for about $5 apeice


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

There is the article about the designer (Phil Jensen) here in the MLS articles. I remember seeing the stuff in stores in the 1980s. I had a catlog somewhere. 

http://archive.mylargescale.com/articles/articles/philjensen/PhilJensen01.asp 

I also remember a set being a prize on "Wheel of Fortune" back in the 1980s.


----------



## TheLordsServant (Jul 7, 2008)

Isn't Hartland also made in the USA?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, some of it also has Kalamazoo origins....


----------



## mkwelbornjr (Jun 30, 2009)

My main interest is trying to figure out which Hartland products use Kalamazoo tooling and how much of it do they use? Is the 4-4-0 tooling from Kalamazoo? Is the Kalamazoo passenger car tooling still used as well. I like it because of the history of being the first American G Scale line...and the toy-like looks is interesting.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

I have a jupter style 4-4-0 with tender, only pickup on driver wheels and 
run backward from other brands of loco. Pettty old engine but it still runs 
good. If I could figure out how to upload pictures I would put a picture of it here. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

I had one of the first 4-4-0 sets from Kalamazoo. The boiler was solid Aluminite casting as was the stack. I have an ad someplace from some magazine with a picture of the prototype loco and cars. I still have some boilers, main running boards, solid motor blocks with the solid wheels. 
Anyone interested in them should e-mail me. 
Little Paulie, [email protected]


----------

